# Setting up internet/ubuntu on my Y510p



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

I just bought a new laptop, after the disaster that was my old one. There are two main issues popped up with my brand new-Lenovo Y510p SLI model.I'm hoping someone here can guide to the right place to fix it.

1) I cannot, for the life of me connect to my router. I can tether to my phone, and connect to other networks, but not my own home network. The router does not want to give it an IP address(My current thought) and when trying to connect it doesn't ask for a password.

2) I cannot set up a working Ubuntu partition. I have made a 400GB partition for raring, but I cant get it to boot right(If at all)-I got into terminal once, but couldn't get to unity. I have enabled legacy boot and all that fun stuff, but I can't figure out how exactly to make it work properly(The biggest issue is that GRUB isn't installed properly, and liveUSB Ubuntu recognizes the installation, but I cant get into it without doing some weirdness-mainly installing Ubuntu without setting specific partitions, and even then, GRUB wont go into windows mode.) Anyways, on top of that, this laptop has two NVDIA gpus, and I have zero clues about how to get it working properly.

Thanks for your help,
MidnightNinja


----------



## indy328 (Aug 15, 2011)

i'm in the same boat, i've been trying since the day i got this thing. i love the machine, but i cannot get grub to install correctly. it always fails at "executing grub install dummy failed". beyond frustrated! i''ve read about leaving it in efi mode and installing that way, but then once i get it installed, it hangs up on grub installation and i cannot get back into my ubuntu install. nor can i get into a GUI in the pendrive to run boot-repair. if you find anything out let me know please!


----------



## indy328 (Aug 15, 2011)

alright, i've figured it out! so in windows 8 i used disk management to shrink my windows 8 partition down to maybe half of its original size (i left the free space unpartitioned). i also disabled the "quick boot" feature in windows 8 (it lets the computer perform a true shutdown rather than just hibernating). in BIOS i disabled secure boot, enabled legacy boot with the option to boot legacy first. also, i changed optimized settings from windows 8 to "Other OS" no the last tab of the BIOS. then shutdown and insert liveUSB or liveCD whatev, hold f12 to get into boot menu, select "USB drive" be sure it is NOT the EFI USB drive though because you want to boot it in legacy mode. then once your liveUSB or liveCD boots, go ahead and choose to install Ubuntu. when prompted, select "something else" rather than "install alongside windows 8". choose a 20gb partition for your "/" partition, then about a 12gb (or whatev you want) swap partition, and a 400gb or whatever you wish /home partition. i left about 5000mb free space. i also chose to install grub bootloader to sdb. all went well and now i have a working Ubuntu installation.

only problem i ran into is that grub will not boot windows 8. in order to boot windows 8 i have to hold f12 to get to boot menu and select windows 8 loader (rather than booting to windows 8 from grub). hope this helps you! lemme know if you have any questions.


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the response! I guess I'll have to keep playing around with it. I think I roughly got to the same place you are at 

I'm still trying to figure out the wifi issue though







--Any thoughts?


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

indy328 said:


> alright, i've figured it out! so in windows 8 i used disk management to shrink my windows 8 partition down to maybe half of its original size (i left the free space unpartitioned). i also disabled the "quick boot" feature in windows 8 (it lets the computer perform a true shutdown rather than just hibernating). in BIOS i disabled secure boot, enabled legacy boot with the option to boot legacy first. also, i changed optimized settings from windows 8 to "Other OS" no the last tab of the BIOS. then shutdown and insert liveUSB or liveCD whatev, hold f12 to get into boot menu, select "USB drive" be sure it is NOT the EFI USB drive though because you want to boot it in legacy mode. then once your liveUSB or liveCD boots, go ahead and choose to install Ubuntu. when prompted, select "something else" rather than "install alongside windows 8". choose a 20gb partition for your "/" partition, then about a 12gb (or whatev you want) swap partition, and a 400gb or whatever you wish /home partition. i left about 5000mb free space. i also chose to install grub bootloader to sdb. all went well and now i have a working Ubuntu installation.
> 
> only problem i ran into is that grub will not boot windows 8. in order to boot windows 8 i have to hold f12 to get to boot menu and select windows 8 loader (rather than booting to windows 8 from grub). hope this helps you! lemme know if you have any questions.


Huh. I might need some more help getting this thing up since I think I've clobbered my bootloader beyond recognition. My ubuntu partition doesnt boot now, and Im trying to undo whatever damages ive done to my bootloader right now, since windows doesn't always boot.


----------



## indy328 (Aug 15, 2011)

i've not a clue on the wifi issue.

what is wrong with your bootloader?


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

indy328 said:


> i've not a clue on the wifi issue.
> 
> what is wrong with your bootloader?


Had to factory reset it since windows boot manager died on me.

I also fixed the wifi issue(was an issue with WEP security on my network), but the issue of getting a working ubuntu installation still prevails.


----------

